# What am I missing here? Cheap solar panels, -To cheap



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok what am I missing here? Check this out. 100 watt panel $29.98

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Watts-...hash=item1a78fecf00:m:mJcYjMS9J7sM0j1O1flRTFA

NEVER MIND I JUST FIGURED IT OUT THE PANEL IS $89 BUDGETPREPP-N <- DORK SOMETIMES
still not a bad price with free shipping


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've read good things about Rich Solar panels.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Open-Box-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The old price baiting trick to get you to look.


----------

